# Last few days of 2ww, last go at fertility treatment.



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, not been here for a while, I'm now 45 nearly 46 and trying to stay positive and relaxed until thursday when I will find out if it's worked! So much is going round in my head at the moment, and I'm more or less sure it's not worked( which I hate thinking like that, especially as my sister donated her eggs for us and she can not have anymore kids) If it hasn't worked I can't say thats it. I won't be able to have fertility treatment (money, age, and physically and mentally I can't do anymore) But I don't know what's going to be next.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Good luck Rosie, 

It is such a rollercoaster of emotions and i really hope its your turn. I am in the middle of my 2WW and its so hard when you feel nothing but are trying to stay positive.

Hopefully you will get a nice surprise on thursday! 

xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Sending you lots of positive vibes Rosie. I so hope it has worked for you. What a special relationship you must have with your sister. Hope you can get some peace in your wait until Thursday. 

Good luck too Jen. It's so hard not to look for signs. I hope that your body is kind, and your mind too - the 2ww is certainly an anxious time. 

X


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks tootles, 

I'm trying to keep the faith, I'm extremely grateful and thankful that we get a whopping 3 nhs funded cycles in the north east. We have already has 1 IUI, 1 fresh and 1 FET (this one) and another frostie of the first cycle alone. So the odds have to eventually be in our favor don't they? 

Good Luck with your treatment, think i cycled with you back in June/July

xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Jenstuttz- yes the odds should definately be in your favour. Hopefully this time your body will find that quality egg and all will go well. Hope you are managing to take it easy. 

Yep I think our paths have crossed before on here. This forum is just so brilliant. A real outlet for everything that's going on inside. X


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you both of you. Good luck to you too x
Getting a bit anxious now, just want it over with and to know if it's worked or not. How are you both doing?


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Rosie - 

Im doing ok, managing to keep busy and enjoying being in my little PUPO bubble. Just need to get the weekend over with and then will probably test monday but no earlier as our clinic is almost an hour away. But ill see what happens between now and then. In previous transfers my period has always arrived before OTD. Fingers crossed this time is buried deep and i get that elusive BFP.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow 

xx


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Thanks for your replies. I went to the clinic for a urine and then blood test. The urine test she said was a very faint line! I was in shock. The blood test came back, I think 60 something, she said they were happy with that. Got another blood test next week. I've never got this far before.
Let me know how you get on next week, I really hope you get a good result  xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

yay! rosie! hopefully this little bean sticks, good luck for next week.

You can so do this!

x


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

How are you Tootles and jenstuttz? 
I had my second blood test today, and I'm in shock it had gone up from 62 to 1,000+. I've got a scan in 2 weeks.  I really can't take it all in.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome. I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey and keep us updated. xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

A mountain of congratulations to you Rosie! What wonderful news! How are you feeling? Hope that you're taking it easy lovely.

Jenstuttz, how are you getting on? Hoping that everything is going well for you honey.

AFM - I had two grade Cs put in and have tested early and have a faint line. Official test day for me is next Tuesday. Trying to be measured in my excitement as don't want to fall too hard if it's another miscarriage. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks both  I'm not too bad, except yesterday I had some blood, I'd been having brown discharge and a bit of pain for a few days, then yesterday it had turned red. I rang the clinic and they said to just rest until I go in wednesday for my scan. But since about 5ish yesterday, I've not had any more red blood just brown, and also I'm still feeling sick a lot of the time and getting similar feelings in my stomach, so I'm hoping maybe everythings still ok. 

Tootles, Good luck for Tuesday  I hope you get some good news xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Good luck for your scan Rosie!.

Tootles - Ooh fingers crossed for a sticky pregnancy. I don't think we can ever relax till we have a baby in our arms. 

Sadly was a BFN for me. Taking time to just chill and gear up for the next round. Has to be my turn eventually....

xx


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

jenstuttz- Really sorry to hear you got a BFN. I hope the next one is the one. Spoil yourself until then, hope your doing ok xx

Tootles- How did your test go?

I'd been bleeding for about 2 days before my scan, so I was expecting bad news. But it wasn't! We could just see something and the heart beat, I was in shock again! So far so good, now I've got this far, I really hope that nothing goes wrong now. I hope you both get some good luck xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

That's amazing news Rosie. Congratulations.  Hoping everything progresses well for you.

Jen - I'm so sorry about your bfn. When are you going to go again? Will you stay at the same clinic?

Afm, game over for this round. The line has gone from being strong to barely visible. I'll call the clinic today as not sure what happens next and if this counts as a miscarriage or chemical pregnancy.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

tootles - im so sorry to hear that. This journey is so cruel. What are the next steps for you?

AFM - Staying at the same clinic as we are NHS Funded - we have one more frostie from this round. Just waiting for AF and we will probably dive right in.

Rosie - Yay for your scan, everything crossed this sticks for you 

xx


----------

